
Jobsearch.dev: Free Engineering Job Search Course - stopachka
https://course.jobsearch.dev/01_introductions/01_course_intro.html
======
stopachka
Hey team, posted this for people who have recently been laid off.

Joe and I wrote this in better times, so the videos are perhaps a bit too
positive for the feeling today.

Yet, I think the material is more then relevant, and will help you land strong
prospects in this time. This contains all the lessons we learned negotiating
offers in the mid to high six figure range. Learning to portray your narrative
and to communicate your level can be critical, especially in this time.

I hope it helps.

